# Help with Furtwangler box sets please



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm hoping one of you knowledgable Furtwangler fans are familiar enough with the contents of these two box sets to know if purchasing the Warner would be worthwhile. I own the EMI box. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

There are many of these ... including ...




























About box sets in general .... they seem to have become quite "popular" in the past dozen years or so. Dave Hurwitz "bench presses" with them in in vlog! 
Boxes may not be bad way for newbies to be exposed to CM. They may also be an investment (for later re-sale). For the sake of sheer collectability, not sure the are good use of $$ .... even if you're a billionaire.


----------



## jambo (Sep 17, 2020)

The newer set is just a lot more Furtwangler, 55 CDs compared to your 21. Also new remasters from Art & Son, although some people prefer the older remasters.


----------

